# Sticky  Historic Police Photos



## Rock

Does anyone recognize this pitcure? I've had it for a while now and would love to know the backround of what was going on.

The good old days. Imagine if this were today???


----------



## LGriffin

You toy with us, Rock. I wish I were a cop back when we were allowed to be cops.


----------



## cc3915

My initial guesses would be either the Harvard Sq. riots or busing in southie. If you don't luck out, I'd contact the folks at the MSP Museum and Learning Center. Someone there could definitely help.


----------



## Rock

He's got that boot cocked and loaded!


----------



## RodneyFarva

Looks like day 1 at a RTT


----------



## JMody

He was explaining that this is not the proper technique to holding your foot up during an sfst.


----------



## HistoryHound

According to the Boston Public Library it's the Harvard Square anti-war riot on Boylston St. The first link is a link to the picture Rock posted. The second link looks like what may have happened next.

http://flickriver.com/photos/boston_public_library/6309649275/

http://flickriver.com/photos/boston_public_library/6309649321/


----------



## niteowl1970

Damn dirty hippies....


----------



## HistoryHound

LECSniper said:


> Great job HH.


Thank you. Guess the cat's out of the bag, I'm a bit of a research nerd.


----------



## cc3915

I knew a Trooper who worked undercover during those riots who got a wood shampoo from his own guys. Tough times.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> I knew a Trooper that worked undercover during those riots who got a wood shampoo from his own guys. Tough times.


About 15 years ago I went to a massive brawl out at The Tent at Marina Bay....the best shot I got in that night was on one of my sergeants on a backswing when I didn't know he was behind me. I never told him until after he retired, and then he just laughed about it. He wasn't laughing that night.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Johnny Law

Hahaha, Rock, you NEED to get the follow up picture to your original post! Filthy hippies, kicks are for you!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

State Police end the takeover of a Harvard University building in 1969.


----------



## cc3915

I take it that's from the Harvard riots.


----------



## Kilvinsky

The university does not like to acknowlege those dark days. "Nope, didn't happen." is the usual response.

Then, you can smell the class of 1970 two days before they return for reunions and hear the chanting 12 hours away. "Hey hey, ho ho, this Chardonnay isn't chilled just so!" "What do we want, BONUSES! When do we Want them, Retroactive to 2007!"

Times have changed!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## cc3915

That's one badass gas grenade launcher. At first look I thought it was an old movie projector.


----------



## Johnny Law

cc3915 said:


> That's one badass gas grenade launcher. At first look I thought it was an old movie projector.


 That's a CS/CN fogger cc, you used to pour whichever solution was used into the chamber and it created a fog that you, in theory, could control the placement instead of firing canisters. We still have an old Smith and Wesson model somewhere in the basement at work.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> That's one badass gas grenade launcher. At first look I thought it was an old movie projector.


I think it's a fogger, which basically produces a tear gas cloud continuously, my National Guard unit had one. It's better than tear gas grenades, because they operate continuously as long as they have fuel, and they can't be thrown back at you. You just need to make sure you're upwind when you use it.


----------



## cc3915

Thanks for the clarification on that, Johnny and Delta. On the MDC we threw dead fish and rotten Kelly's Roast Beef sandwiches at them.


----------



## trueblue

Gotta love the old historical police pictures! Until I end up in an old historical police picture!!


----------



## Guest

trueblue said:


> Gotta love the old historical police pictures! Until I end up in an old historical police picture!!


Photos from my rookie year already are historical police pictures.


----------



## sdb29

This is the photo from my first ID card.


----------



## Rock

Sdb29 are you retireing tomorrow??


----------



## Kilvinsky

A few years ago it was decided that old pictures should be put up at our station and thanks to two dedicated people (one of whom was laid off not long ago) a whole bunch went up some going back to the 50s but most from about 1990 onward. There's a picture of me and a great guy who passed away several years ago. The picture was taken about 1989-1991 and several people have said, "Who's THAT?" not knowing who EITHER person is in the picture. I had it as my wall paper and people have asked. I'm bald, have glasses on and no 'stash, so maybe with HAIR, a moustache and no glasses I could be unrecognizable.

I've suggested my academy picture join all the others. It'll be fun to watch the confused faces since I didn't even work there at the time!


----------



## sdb29

Rock said:


> Sdb29 are you retireing tomorrow??


No. I'm just going to be very happy tomorrow. Part of my attempt to be less grumpy.


----------



## Rock

Please let me know how that works out for you. I'd like to get in on it.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> A few years ago it was decided that old pictures should be put up at our station and thanks to two dedicated people (one of whom was laid off not long ago) a whole bunch went up some going back to the 50s but most from about 1990 onward. There's a picture of me and a great guy who passed away several years ago. The picture was taken about 1989-1991 and several people have said, "Who's THAT?" not knowing who EITHER person is in the picture. I had it as my wall paper and people have asked. I'm bald, have glasses on and no 'stash, so maybe with HAIR, a moustache and no glasses I could be unrecognizable.
> 
> I've suggested my academy picture join all the others. It'll be fun to watch the confused faces since I didn't even work there at the time!


One of the few good things about our rathole station are the old pictures that they made into murals on the walls. They have pictures going back to the 1800's with cops wearing the old double-breasted, knee-length jackets and tall helmets, next to the horse-drawn paddy wagon. The really cool thing is that there are pictures from just about every decade up until the 1980's (when they renovated the station), so there's also pics of guys who I work(ed) with.


----------



## cc3915




----------



## Kilvinsky

That's a great picture and you can see it in their faces, just a good bunch of guys enjoying the moment. Best kind of pictures.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> One of the few good things about our rathole station are the old pictures that they made into murals on the walls. They have pictures going back to the 1800's with cops wearing the old double-breasted, knee-length jackets and tall helmets, next to the horse-drawn paddy wagon. The really cool thing is that there are pictures from just about every decade up until the 1980's (when they renovated the station), so there's also pics of guys who I work(ed) with.


One of the older safety books that used to go out had a picture in front of the old station with six or seven of the then day shift posing in a line tipping their hats. I always felt it was a great picture (every one of them retired and/or deceased now) and showed a bit of humor witin the lines of 'professionalism'. I'd love to get a copy of that picture and put a copy on the wall.

Another picture I always liked was at my old job. A guy (who came on after me and left after I did) was photographed holding a Teddy Bear. There was a 'teddy bear' festival and he was talked into getting in on the act. He's sitting in the cruiser, sun glasses and hat on looking very stern, but holding a teddy bear to his chest. Great picture IMHO, but some folks were going on and on about how stupid it looked and how he embarassed the department. REALLY?

Lots of great old pictures out there, lots.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> One of the older safety books that used to go out had a picture in front of the old station with six or seven of the then day shift posing in a line tipping their hats. I always felt it was a great picture (every one of them retired and/or deceased now) and showed a bit of humor witin the lines of 'professionalism'. I'd love to get a copy of that picture and put a copy on the wall.


My PD used to give new people a copy of a book called _The Thin Blue Line _which is a history of the department from the constables of the 1600's up to the 1980's. The authors had complete access to department logbooks going back to the 1600's until present day, and it's pretty cool to read about the first arrest with the use of a police call box in the city was for a drunk in the late 1800's at an intersection that's in my patrol area (and the area of that intersection still has plenty of drunks in 2012).


----------



## cc3915

I never knew the MSP ever had a Reading barracks. I'll bet SP Andover was built to replace it.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> and it's pretty cool to read about the first arrest with the use of a police call box in the city was for a drunk in the late 1800's at an intersection that's in my patrol area (and the area of that intersection still has plenty of drunks in 2012).


Many in skimpy costumes and saying "Hello Sailor, wanna buy a fellah a drink?"


----------



## fra444

Ok, this is an all time great thread! Someone needs to start a sticky for, "Historic PD Photos"!!!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Irishpride

My department now has photos from the 1800's to present lining the hallways on both floors, it's impressive. Theres even a mannequin in a glass case in the front lobby dressed in a uniform from the early 1900's, I really love that our department is showcasing its history like it is. When I have a chance I'll take some photos and post them up here.


----------



## Irishpride

fra444 said:


> Ok, this is an all time great thread! Someone needs to start a sticky for, "Historic PD Photos"!!!


I have a "historic photo" of a young police recruit that I could post


----------



## Kilvinsky

No doubt, THAT would be awesome!


----------



## cousteau

I thought is was a smoker from the old MSP apiarist club.


----------



## Buford T




----------



## Auxofficer

Is that brookline or Framingham ?


----------



## Edmizer1

Its cohasset. I googled the phone number on the car.


----------



## firefighter39

Buford T said:


> View attachment 389


This can not - repeat CAN NOT be a "historic" photo. I patrolled in an '87 Crown Vic.


----------



## Auxofficer

Lol I half assed it and just did the exchange and got that answer for 617 and 508.


----------



## Auxofficer

Ty


----------



## Kilvinsky

Auxofficer said:


> Is that brookline or Framingham ?


without the phone number being visible, it could be identified as about 200 departments since in the early 80s, almost EVERYONE had the exact same car. It got boring after a couple of years. Uniformity is great, but it's like what happened with ambulances, after a bit, people become sick of looking like EVERYONE else.


----------



## Guest

My grandfather on Boston PD, circa early 1950s


----------



## Rock

Is your grandfather the one getting locked up in the "Patty Wagon"..?


----------



## Rock

Park St. Station on Boston Common (unknown date)


----------



## cc3915

Rock said:


> View attachment 399
> 
> 
> Park St. Station on Boston Common (unknown date)


I want to bet that this is from the 1919 Boston Police strike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Rock said:


> Is your grandfather the one getting locked up in the "Patty Wagon"..?


My Irish blood would have been offended if you had spelled Paddy wagon correctly!


----------



## Auxofficer

When did they change from that style badge?


----------



## Rock




----------



## Guest

Auxofficer said:


> When did they change from that style badge?


I don't know, but here here is a link to some of the older ones. Includes Danvers, Newton, and others.
http://www.policeguide.com/Police_P...olice_Badges/massachusetts_police_badges.html


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rock

Is that baby "75"???? He's adorable!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Rock said:


> Is that baby "75"???? He's adorable!!!!!


I know I have some grey hair, but come on Rock.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Some old pics I had on the old union website;


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## fra444

Irishpride said:


> I have a "historic photo" of a young police recruit that I could post


Oh now there will be none of THAT!!! LMAO


----------



## Kilvinsky

Worst part about what Delta posted, those pics are all from DIFFERENT incidents. It seems that the QPD had one really bad weekend back in 1968!


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> Worst part about what Delta posted, those pics are all from DIFFERENT incidents. It seems that the QPD had one really bad weekend back in 1968!


I scanned the actual pictures, and they all had the same date & incident number written on the back of them, it was late July 1969 (I was 4 years old).


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> I scanned the actual pictures, and they all had the same date & incident number written on the back of them, it was late July 1969 (I was 4 years old).


First of course I was kidding about the photos, and second, FOUR, you're just a kid, kid. I was a whole NINE at that time and hey, I was pretty damn close. I had a feeling the cruiser was a 67 or 68 and I went with 68.

Say, does anyone know how to convert a 'word' file into a jpeg or other picture type? I've got two I'd love to add but at this time can't figure out how.


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> Say, does anyone know how to convert a 'word' file into a jpeg or other picture type? I've got two I'd love to add but at this time can't figure out how.


It depends on how big it is. The only way I know how to do it is to do a screen capture: hit "ctrl" & "prtsc" (print screen), open paint and paste it into paint, crop your selection (optional) and then hit "save as" & select your file type. Or if you have Publisher, you can create a document with a text box, copy & paste your text in the text box and one of the save as options is jpeg. I've never tried it, I always convert my files to pdf if I'm sharing them.


----------



## cc3915

HistoryHound said:


> It depends on how big it is. The only way I know how to do it is to do a screen capture: hit "ctrl" & "prtsc" (print screen), open paint and paste it into paint, crop your selection (optional) and then hit "save as" & select your file type. Or if you have Publisher, you can create a document with a text box, copy & paste your text in the text box and one of the save as options is jpeg. I've never tried it, I always convert my files to pdf if I'm sharing them.


This site does accept pdf format for uploads. As a matter of fact, I recently increased the size of the file that you can upload.

Kilv, pdf is probably your best bet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Auxofficer said:


> When did they change from that style badge?


I have a Boston PD Special Order from 1966 signed by Commissioner DiGrazia that I found folded up in an old book I bought, and the current style BPD badge is on the letterhead, so at least since then.


----------



## trueblue

Delta784 said:


> I have a Boston PD Special Order from 1966 signed by Commissioner DiGrazia that I found folded up in an old book I bought, and the current style BPD badge is on the letterhead, so at least since then.


I read that the current style was first used in 1959.


----------



## Kilvinsky

If only Bernie Wermers hadn't passed away, he could tell us,hell, he could probably tell the exact day and date it changed and which shift first used it. Some of you might know who he was. Great guy, RIP, Bernie!


----------



## dano448

firefighter39 said:


> This can not - repeat CAN NOT be a "historic" photo. I patrolled in an '87 Crown Vic.


Me too!


----------



## Buford T

Cohasset circa 1982


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

From the Associated Press and Chicago Sun Times: 1975 Boston Police


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

From the Associated Press and Chicago Sun Times: Quincy Police Dept. 1973


----------



## Guest

I have absolutely no idea who that is, but he desperately needs a hair cut.


----------



## cc3915

MetPolicePhotos said:


> From the Associated Press and Chicago Sun Times: 1975 Boston Police
> View attachment 428


I remember those old BPD radio handsets. They looked like a regular telephone and it was strange seeing them driving down the street talking on the phone.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## cc3915

Delta, I think this guy is trying to locate you.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> LOVE the side burns and FULL head of hair. I havent been able to do that since I was 18! And he is looking at the wrong map to try to find Delta....


Yup....my beat is in the lower right-hand corner, about 5 O'Clock.

I still have no clue who that is......he must have flamed-out or gotten the 72% parachute before I got on.


----------



## topcop14

I also love the ashtray in the picture. The good old days... I have a picture of my father riding the desk back in the day, Feet up on the desk cirgarette in his hand, full ashtray next to the radio. My how things have changed. For the better in this case.


----------



## trueblue

topcop14 said:


> I also love the ashtray in the picture. The good old days... I have a picture of my father riding the desk back in the day, Feet up on the desk cirgarette in his hand, full ashtray next to the radio. My how things have changed. For the better in this case.


What's an ashtray?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Johnny Law said:


> One year I grew sideburns and a mustache as well as let my hair grow out to fuck with the admin. when they forced us to all have "personnel photos" both in uniform and in plain clothes, I think for photo line ups if someone came to make a complaint and didn't know your name..


We don't have such restrictions and not that long ago before I got 'real' and started keeping what little hair I have left pretty close cut, it would get quite long (ala J.Q. Adams) and look really stupid. I kept saying I was going to let it grow to the point where I could have a pony tail, just to get a reaction. I lacked the balls to follow through, though when I shaved off my 'stash back in the early 90s after 3 short years, I went half a shift with a Hitler mustache just to get a reaction. No one seemed to notice so the second half I went with nothing. I was SOOOOOOOOO dissapointed. I was hoping for at least ONE gasp.

Non-observant fuckers.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I wish I had his MONEY!

oh, and that woman pulling on my tail!


----------



## Guest

topcop14 said:


> I also love the ashtray in the picture. The good old days... I have a picture of my father riding the desk back in the day, Feet up on the desk cirgarette in his hand, full ashtray next to the radio. My how things have changed. For the better in this case.


There's an AWESOME picture in the book about the history of the QPD, where one of our detectives in 1964 is on the (rotary dial) phone, wearing a Joe Friday-like fedora, and has a cigarette in his non-phone hand, with the ashtray right nearby.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Quincy Police 1948


----------



## Auxofficer




----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> Can you take a photo of said photo and post it here? I'd love to see it.


Sure, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Guest

Francis Mullen (second from left) was chief of police when I was appointed;


















This guy would break into houses and steal women's underwear, which he was wearing when finally arrested;


----------



## Kilvinsky

_*"This guy would break into houses and steal women's underwear, which he was wearing when finally arrested;"*_

What's wrong with THAT, Hmmmm? Ya big meanie!

What's with all the Irish names? Geez, did ANYONE do any work beside the Irish (and an Italian now and then)?


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> What's with all the Irish names? Geez, did ANYONE do any work beside the Irish (and an Italian now and then)?


After I was appointed, I was asked several times by old-timers how I managed to get on, since I was neither Irish, Italian, or Roman Catholic (I'm a Scottish Protestant).

My reply: I was a CS appeal. I was denied appointment because IMO I (first and foremost) I lacked political connections, but even then my 99% with Veteran's status wasn't enough to break through the nepotism barrier.

There was someone (non-Veteran) WAY behind me on the list with ultra-supreme political connections that HAD to be reached, so I mysteriously developed high blood-pressure, which I never had before, and I haven't had since that one day in the city physician's office. That physician, BTW, is now in state prison for raping his patients. Marcos Ramos. Google it.

Let this be a lesson......NOTHING is on the level. MA PD's will literally invent ways to bypass you, so be ultra-vigilant in every aspect when you get a card.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Here's my dear old Dad taken when he was a New York Central RR cop back circa 1959.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Another of dear old Dad taken with one of his partners, Tom Murray about the same time period. My Dad said they handed him his uniform, his badges and a gun and said, "Go get 'em." Not even a pair of handcuffs!

My how times have changed.


----------



## Kilvinsky

What I can't understand is, my Dad was (still is for a 75 year old) a good looking guy. My mother, a good looking girl. My BROTHER is a good looking guy.

How the hell did I turn out so MUCH BETTER LOOKING????


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha. Ugly people need a sense of humor to cope!


----------



## cousteau

I


Delta784 said:


> After I was appointed, I was asked several times by old-timers how I managed to get on, since I was neither Irish, Italian, or Roman Catholic (I'm a Scottish Protestant).
> 
> My reply: I was a CS appeal. I was denied appointment because IMO I (first and foremost) I lacked political connections, but even then my 99% with Veteran's status wasn't enough to break through the nepotism barrier.
> 
> There was someone (non-Veteran) WAY behind me on the list with ultra-supreme political connections that HAD to be reached, so I mysteriously developed high blood-pressure, which I never had before, and I haven't had since that one day in the city physician's office. That physician, BTW, is now in state prison for raping his patients. Marcos Ramos. Google it.
> 
> Let this be a lesson......NOTHING is on the level. MA PD's will literally invent ways to bypass you, so be ultra-vigilant in every aspect when you get a card.


 I didn't realize there was another Scottish Protestant on the job,Delta. Must be why I see things as you do and agree so often. Just thought I was strange.


----------



## sdb29

Sometime around 1990 Operation Rescue came to a clinic in town and we made a little over 100 arrests that day. In the top picture we're carrying limp protestors away from the place. The bottom photo is a protestor who had climbed under a wagon and chained himself to the driveshaft .


----------



## Guest

cousteau said:


> II didn't realize there was another Scottish Protestant on the job,Delta. Must be why I see things as you do and agree so often. Just thought I was strange.


All 4 of my grandparents are from the same town (Port Glasgow) in Scotland....my paternal grandmother actually dated my maternal grandfather for a short time. They were drawn to the Q by the Fore River Shipyard, as Port Glasgow is known for shipbuilding, and both my grandfathers worked at the shipyards there before emigrating to the U.S.

If I were any more Scottish, I'd have to wear a kilt 24/7.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Whats the difference, you are usually wearing a skirt anyway aren't you? ZING!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, had to do it....
> 
> You just left that cheese hanging over the plate and I took it YARD!


Well played, my friend.....well played.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


>


Just remember that payback is a mofo.....I also still owe you a beverage of your choice at DD's for the bet I lost that I can't remember. If you don't cash it in before you go back to the Walking Dead (midnight) shift, it will become null & void.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm 1/4 Scottish, but the Catholic kind. My Dad's mother is from Nova Scotia where so many Catholic Scots went to avoid being Presbyterians. Then they had to deal with the French who had already settled there. It's nicer now and they play well together, for the most part I guess.


----------



## Goose

I tell my wife's family that I'm a quarter Mexican so I can eat spicy food, even though I'm German, Irish, and who knows what else.

She's half Mexican and half Irish, so that's 50%...according to Kevin Gilmartin that makes all the kids leprecanos. I just take the 25% as a freebie.


----------



## Bloodhound

My great-grandfather, Fall River PD. This is from around 1927.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Boston Public Library's Flickr.com account, Photo by Leslie Jones 1951. Western Ave. Market St. Brighton


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ehhh, just a scratch....


"Oh, that will buff right out".


----------



## Guest

Those old poles didn't move an inch


----------



## Rock

Auxofficer said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Wow! Great picture.

In the back of the pic you see "King B's"? I bought my first car from them for $200.00 when I was 17 years old. I haven't thought about that in years.


----------



## Johnny Law

Rock said:


> Wow! Great picture.
> 
> In the back of the pic you see "King B's"? I bought my first car from them for $200.00 when I was 17 years old. I haven't thought about that in years.


 You can't leave the details out Rock, did you decide on the Pinto or the Gremlin?


----------



## Rock

It was bad but not that bad. It was a 1980 Honda Civic hatch back. And yes, the ladies did flock.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Bloodhound*, judging by his age in the photo, your great-grandfather must have joined the department back in about 1900. Very cool stuff. Do you have any memorabilia besides this photo?


----------



## Goose

Rock said:


> It was bad but not that bad. It was a 1980 Honda Civic hatch back. And yes, the ladies did flock.


Were you the one with the story about trading your Civic for your buddies Vette for a week?


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

BPL Archives, Flickr.com, Leslie Jones, (1951







)


----------



## HousingCop

*My old man in Roxbury August 12th 1964 at the corner of Alexander St + Oleander St, Dorchester. Four men arrested with several Molotov Cocktail bombs. Hint, my old man is wearing the glasses.*


----------



## Bloodhound

Kilvinsky said:


> *Bloodhound*, judging by his age in the photo, your great-grandfather must have joined the department back in about 1900. Very cool stuff. Do you have any memorabilia besides this photo?


You're right, he was appointed as a reserve officer in 1907 and full-time in 1909. I also have a scan of a whole article written about him from the Fall River Herald in 1929 complete with picture of him directing traffic. The coolest thing I've found is his personnel record, which is surprisingly complete and detailed. He's the only other cop in my family tree so I find it pretty cool.


----------



## Kilvinsky

HousingCop said:


> *My old man in Roxbury August 12th 1964 at the corner of Alexander St + Oleander St, Dorchester. Four men arrested with several Molotov Cocktail bombs. Hint, my old man is wearing the glasses.*


It looks like my former (now late) chief helping to pat the suspect down. He joined BPD in 1957, so it COULD very well be. He was a really good guy and a pleasure to work for. A gentleman.

Of course if that ISN'T him, well, he looks like a nice guy too.


----------



## Rock

frank said:


> Were you the one with the story about trading your Civic for your buddies Vette for a week?


YES! I was in high school. Wow...impressive memory

That was a great weekend. Spent some time driving up and down Revere Beach thinking I was the coolest guy ever.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

1973, Associated Press, Boston Policewoman.


----------



## Guest

MetPolicePhotos said:


> 1973, Associated Press, Boston Policewoman.
> View attachment 533


Am I the only one old enough to remember the MK V Mace canisters (on her left hip)?


----------



## sdb29

Delta784 said:


> Am I the only one old enough to remember the MK V Mace canisters (on her left hip)?


Nope. I had one for a while


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> Am I the only one old enough to remember the MK V Mace canisters (on her left hip)?


carried one for 4 years at the Uof M. Never used it but was always glad to have it. Better to have and not need than need and not have. In fact I started using that phrase when I was there. They wanted us to carry EVERYTHING including the nightstick (yeah, I know!) and as I got on an elevator one day some woman made a crack about all the stuff I was carrying and my reply was.....

I would LOVE to see a picture of that officer NOW! I wonder how well she's aged...or not. I'm just curious, really curious.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Sleeveless uniform shirts?


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> Am I the only one old enough to remember the MK V Mace canisters (on her left hip)?


I was shopping for a "fresher" can of OC about six months ago and wanted to pick up a MK3...for some goofy reason, the store had primarily MK5 cans.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> I was shopping for a "fresher" can of OC about six months ago and wanted to pick up a MK3...for some goofy reason, the store had primarily MK5 cans.


I still have my dispenser and holster....if they make refill cans of OC pepper spray (as opposed to CN chemical mace), I'd use it if I could. I spray everyone who fights now (I'm getting too old to roll around with these idiots), so having a larger canister would be advantageous.


----------



## Goose

Sounds like you need one of these...MK9:


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> Sounds like you need one of these...MK9:


I couldn't use anything that reminds me of Dog the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Wow, one per leg. You could mace a whole city street!


----------



## Rock

Kilvinsky said:


> I would LOVE to see a picture of that officer NOW! I wonder how well she's aged...or not. I'm just curious, really curious.


 That was almost 40 years ago. That would mean she is pushing 70 is my guess is correct on her age.

She's retired now. Here she is enjoying her retirement on the beach!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Rock, I'm not sure how anyone could look at that picture and hit "LIKE". Especially the guy who did!

I'll just preserve that young officer looking like she did back in the day, sort of like Julie from the "Mod Squad" (Peggy Lipton).


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## soxrock75

MetPolicePhotos said:


> 1973, Associated Press, Boston Policewoman.
> View attachment 533


Reminds me of Racquel Welch as a BPD Detective in "Fuzz"..........


----------



## Kilvinsky

Great flick! Saw it in the theatres back when it first came out. Now it's NEVER shown. Bummer!

I also like your sig.pic. That girl went to a protest and HAD A BLAST!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I just looked at this picture again and I can't speak for any of you, but the guy on the far right looks like a young Jack Webb. Man, if it is, that guy really got around!


----------



## soxrock75

Kilvinsky said:


> Great flick! Saw it in the theatres back when it first came out. Now it's NEVER shown. Bummer!
> 
> I also like your sig.pic. That girl went to a protest and HAD A BLAST!


A bit before my time but I do watch it on cable now and then. Plus, you know its a good movie when Burt goes undercover as a "moustached" Nun.........


----------



## Guest

Quincy and Weymouth PD trying to talk a suicidal man off the Fore River Bridge -1993 (unless you can't swim, a jump off the Fore River Bridge isn't going to kill you).


----------



## Guest

Quincy K-9 team leaving the scene of a B&E on Hancock Street - 1968


----------



## Guest

Quincy drug sting at the President's City Inn where shots were fired - 1993


----------



## Guest

Quincy cruiser crash where a civilian passenger was killed when the driver made a left turn in front of the cruiser - 1993


----------



## Guest

Quincy Police Explorers sign-up - 1968


----------



## Guest

Quincy Police picket city hall - 1968


----------



## Guest

Search after North Quincy bank robbery - 1986 (RIP Sergeant Dick Curran)


----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## zm88

while.looking for info on the department i came across this. love seeing the old cars and the dept. being shown in a positive way as opposed to all the b.s. the media puts out now.






*Mods thank.you for the proper placement of this


----------



## sdb29

zm88 said:


> while.looking for info on the department i came across this. love seeing the old cars and the dept. being shown in a positive way as opposed to all the b.s. the media puts out now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mods thank.you for the proper placement of this


A nice video. I miss those square body LTD's.

Or maybe I miss being 32.


----------



## sdb29

USMCMP5811 said:


> You just miss being able to rock the mullette. Admit it.


It could be a mullet, it could be a mohawk- I'm just missing hair period.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> View attachment 576


Kilv, I just about pissed myself laughing when I saw that, because the best humor is based in truth. The Fore River Bridge is in my patrol sector.....if you want to get really specific, the entire bridge is within the City of Quincy, but we reached a gentlemen's agreement with Weymouth that we will handle anything north of the center line, they will handle anything south of the center line, and we split the details 50/50 for the construction/maintenance of the "temporary" (yeah, right....I'll retire and it will still be there) vertical-lift bridge. Based on the obscure law about "500 rods" or whatever the hell it is, we both have jurisdiction on the entire bridge.

Several years ago, I got a call of a bad motorcycle crash on the bridge, and I was first on-scene. It was BAD.....the motorcyclist ended up losing his left leg (he had pretty much lost it by the time I got there), but the crash happened about 50 feet south of the center line, so I called to have Weymouth PD respond. The WPD sergeant who responded tried to pawn it off on us, but I was the union president at the time, so I said "Hey Sarge, I'll book the crash in a second if you want, but then I'm going to enforce the geographical boundaries of the bridge with our detail office, so we'll get all the details for the bridge and you guys will get nothing".

Guess who booked the crash? Hint: It wasn't the Quincy Police Department.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Leverage, Brother!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times, AP, 1973: Lorraine McAdams answers Quincy Police Emergency #


----------



## Guest

MetPolicePhotos said:


> View attachment 593
> Chicago Sun Times, AP, 1973: Lorraine McAdams answers Quincy Police Emergency #


Until about 15 years ago, we had someone on the day & evening shifts who sat at the front window that answered the business lines. Now, the calls go directly into communications.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times / AP : 1010 Comm. Ave. Boston (1993


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc, I can't say I'm fond of the dress or the hairstyle. I'm glad you've updated. Now if they'd just get you some new phones!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Is the woman in this picture propping up the lieutenant or copping a feel? And the guy in the suit, isn't he a news anchor somewhere? And what's with the guy with the cap. This almost looks like one of those still shots showing the cast of a new crime show in CBS.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Boston 1957....(AP/Chicago Sun TImes)


----------



## sdb29

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Boston 1957....(AP/Chicago Sun TImes)
> View attachment 615


We've come a long way with our firearms training, haven't we?

When I was in the academy (Class of 81, the Fightin' 13th) we used carpenter aprons on the range and reloaded our revolvers from the apron pockets during quals.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Kilvinsky

For a brief second I thought it was a photo from the day the lieutenants were fired from my job!

*sdb*, what academy were you at in 1981? I went to Somerville and they couldn't afford aprons. However there was a kid they had caught breaking into a cops car two days before and he sort of limped back and forth between us handing us rounds as we needed them. If he was slow, the instructor would yell something like, "Hey you, that was MY car." and the kid would pick up the pace hobbling like he was being chased by a BIG german shepherd.(We did our shooting at Camp Curtis Guild.) He'd fall, drop several rounds and then scramble back to his feet yelling, "NOT AGAIN, PLEASE, NOT AGAIN!" We were never really sure what he meant.

Entertaining AND instructional!


----------



## sdb29

I was in the New Bedford academy on the third floor of the old HQ at 25 Spring St. They didn't give aprons either but they let us use them if we wanted to bring our own. 
But they wouldn't authorize speedloaders. Go figure.


----------



## cc3915

sdb29 said:


> But they wouldn't authorize speedloaders. Go figure.


Speedloaders? I didn't get those until around 1983. It was dump pouches for us until then. Twelve rounds of pure .38 cal pleasure.

As far as the carpenter pouches, our academy director/firearms instructor would have made us be targets if we brought those to the range. BTW, our range was next to the Stoneham Zoo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> I was in the New Bedford academy on the third floor of the old HQ at 25 Spring St. They didn't give aprons either but they let us use them if we wanted to bring our own.
> But they wouldn't authorize speedloaders. Go figure.


My academy was on the cutting edge.....we had to have speedloaders, either HKS or Safariland.


----------



## Kilvinsky

cc3915 said:


> Speedloaders? I didn't get those until around 1983. It was dump pouches for us until then. Twelve rounds of pure .38 cal pleasure.
> 
> As far as the carpenter pouches, our academy director/firearms instructor would have made us be targets if we brought those to the range. BTW, our range was next to the Stoneham Zoo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I bet each qualification cost the Commonwealth MILLIONS in replacement animals.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> My academy was on the cutting edge.....we had to have speedloaders, either HKS or Safariland.


My original speedloader pouches were horrible. Not so much pouches but just a pouch like thing that was SUPPOSED to keep the speedloader sitting on your belt. I tossed them into my locker and never used them again. I got sick and tired of pushing the loaders back on the belt so they wouldn't fall on the ground. Total crap equipment.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> My original speedloader pouches were horrible. Not so much pouches but just a pouch like thing that was SUPPOSED to keep the speedloader sitting on your belt. I tossed them into my locker and never used them again. I got sick and tired of pushing the loaders back on the belt so they wouldn't fall on the ground. Total crap equipment.


That was the Safariland pouch. The HKS pouches were true pouches, with the silver metal snaps and the loaders not touching the belt.


----------



## sdb29

Kilvinsky said:


> My original speedloader pouches were horrible. Not so much pouches but just a pouch like thing that was SUPPOSED to keep the speedloader sitting on your belt. I tossed them into my locker and never used them again. I got sick and tired of pushing the loaders back on the belt so they wouldn't fall on the ground. Total crap equipment.


We didn't have that problem, because not only weren't speed loaders issued, they weren't allowed. We had to carry them in our jacket pocket and pretend that all we had was the six loop belt slide.

Some day I'll tell a story about a town near me that at one time mandated everybody carry exactly the same equipment in exactly the same position on the belt, in the name of uniformity. Everybody had to carry Don Hume holsters with the old strap retention system on their right hip.

Even the left handed cops.

You really can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Kilvinsky

scary shit.



sdb29 said:


> I was in the New Bedford academy on the third floor of the old HQ at 25 Spring St. .


Second floor of the Somerville PD HQ in Union Square. First day in there was no heat so from that day on we all pretty much wore sweaters and jackets every day.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Crusty, old, ancient, dusty, mother fuc&^%rs! All of you!


I have several uniform and gear items that are older than many of the people I arrest.


----------



## sdb29

Oh I get that some places want to tell you where to put what on your belt. That's not that big a deal. I was pointing out the extreme where this place made left handers carry in a right handed holster so that everyone would look uniform. That's just nucking futs.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> I have several uniform and gear items that are older than many of the people I arrest.


I was determined to make my gunbelt last as long as possible. Even though I had picked up a new one about 5 years ago, I was DETERMINED to keep on keepin' on. That belt lasted 25 years. It was beat up, needed polish but it fit and it did what it was supposed to do. Then I worked ONE stinking detail in heavy rain (not the first, but the last for the belt). I was soaked to the skin despite the raincoat (which did almost nothing that day) and I had to go with the new belt. The new belt, after almost 2 1/2 years is falling apart. They don't make 'em like they used to....

and that's true for cops as well. 

(I did keep the buckle from the old belt and I'm still using that.)


----------



## sdb29

Kilvinsky said:


> (I did keep the buckle from the old belt and I'm still using that.)


It's funny the stuff we attach sentimental value to. I'm still carrying my first set of cuffs marked up from my first department. I also carry a call box key that my grandfather used, even though call boxes were gone twenty years before I started.


----------



## sdb29

GMass said:


> I've got some sentimental stuff secreted in the plate slot on my vest.
> 
> Like a throw-down gun


A cap and ball revolver will kill you just as dead as a .45 auto.


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> It's funny the stuff we attach sentimental value to. I'm still carrying my first set of cuffs marked up from my first department. I also carry a call box key that my grandfather used, even though call boxes were gone twenty years before I started.


I still have my first set of cuffs....they've been on people from drunk bum PC's to murderers, and almost everything in-between. If my son (or daughter) is stupid enough to follow in my footsteps, I want to hand them down some day.

We were probably the last department in MA to use call boxes, they were used well into the late 1980's. There is still one next to city hall......it's empty, but the box itself is still there.


----------



## SPINMASS

When I was an AUX is Newton, the call boxed could still be found around town. Not sure if they are still there but it wasn't that long ago.

Note: they were not in use!


----------



## Guest

Had to ring in (call in) on one of the boxes every hour on last halfs. Most of the time you would use some wise remark when you called in. Bravo 2 I'm alive, give me a ringy diny or some other dumb comment. The poor operator had to put up with us.


----------



## cc3915

OCKS said:


> Had to ring in (call in) on one of the boxes every hour on last halfs. Most of the time you would use some wise remark when you called in. Bravo 2 I'm alive, give me a ringy diny or some other dumb comment. The poor operator had to put up with us.


We had to hit a box once an hour on all 3 shifts and you had better not hit the same box twice. I remember hot footing it to the far reaches of my route just to hit a box so I wouldn't have any duplicates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky

One of our guys once was overheard complaining about manpower shortages on my shift and the term "officer safety" was used. BIG MISTAKE. To make us safer the chief instituted hourly radio checks on the 1/2 hour starting at 0230 ending at 0630. A clever person could not move one inch and call in different locations each time and be telling the truth!

First you use the building name you're next to. Then the one you're across from. Then the street name. Then the cross street close by, etc.

I felt much safer doing this. We finally stopped (when the chief felt we had been punished enough) and now I feel in peril!  Of course, if he ever saw this post, we'd be right back at it...for OUR benefit, of course.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times Archives///1959 Concord Prison


----------



## RodneyFarva

whats up with the plastic whistle?


----------



## Rock

I remember seeing a couple of real old timers that have reitired now that had a rubber thing on their whistles. I never asked why. (I know, I know.....too easy)


----------



## Guest

Rock said:


> I remember seeing a couple of real old timers that have reitired now that had a rubber thing on their whistles. I never asked why. (I know, I know.....too easy)


My RTT was still issued those. I've never put it on, though. Must be why I have four kids now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HousingCop

RodneyFarva said:


> whats up with the plastic whistle?


*I'm pretty sure they were made of bake-lite. I have my uncles.... and he was at Walpole in 1959 and Concord in 1972.*


----------



## HuskyH-2

Q5-TPR said:


> Crusty, old, ancient, dusty, mother fuc&^%rs! All of you!
> 
> Yeah, I said it!
> 
> Now I am running for cover!
> 
> And BTW, the MSP still mandates how you set up your belt!


My old man said when he graduated in the early 70's they used to make everyone wear there cross strap on the same side. He was left handed so it messed everything up. They eventually changed it, he only found out because a new Trooper from a later RTT had his set up for a lefty.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Back in the day, the Massachusetts State Police was one of the FIRST in the nation to fight descrimination by hiring minorities. Here we see one of the first ZOMBIE TROOPERS to wear the french and electric blue.*


----------



## Guest

I would surrended right quick if I saw that dude coming. The other guy is saying that would be a great holloween look.


----------



## Johnny Law

xl.


----------



## Goose

Not nearly as cool, but I got to visit the armory of a department out here yesterday and they had full auto M14's in the vault.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times Archives, Concord Prison


----------



## Kilvinsky

Our armory had a Smith & Wesson .32 revolver. It was quite rusted. There was also an old shotgun. I didn't realize double barrelled shotguns were for law enforcement use or that a slingshot with a laser sight was do-able.

No, we don't have an armory.  We DO have our own range...at least until the building it's in gets torn down in a few months.

I DO love the above picture of the Troopers on thier way to break up a drinking party in Wampatuck State Park. Those beer cans won't get away at all! "If WE can't have 'em, NO ONE CAN!"


----------



## HousingCop

MetPolicePhotos said:


> View attachment 677
> Chicago Sun Times Archives, Concord Prison
> View attachment 677


*Awesome.... that's my uncle on the right. Thanks MPP.*


----------



## Kilvinsky

Are the rest of you "LIKING" HousingCops post, or his signature? I'm going with both myself, but I'm not sure about the rest of you perverts.

Is this what is meant by TOUGH TITTIES?


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## HousingCop

MetPolicePhotos said:


> View attachment 713


*Ummmmm, mom...... I crashed the Studebaker and now that mean old State cop is making me miss the prom. Can you call dads lawyer?*


----------



## 7costanza

The only difference I see is they had hair back then.


----------



## Rock

I cant imagine working in those class A uniforms


----------



## Johnny Law

I think the kid in the tux got smart mouth with the trooper and then was taught a valuable life lesson.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*"OK, it says here that if we turn the third button from the left to the left, NO, RIGHT, then throw this switch up, then...aw come on guys, the Sox ain't gonna win the Series this year, is this radio shit really worth it? Let's just go down to Duffy's and listen to it on the Philco like we normally do."*


----------



## Kilvinsky

*"Well Mom, it's like this. I wised off to a State Trooper and the car was wrecked. Well, KIND OF in that order. I had an accident and then when the Statie..TROOPER, TROOPER showed up, I got a little flip and well, he couldn't have been nicer. No, I didn't go to the hospital yet. Yeah, I DID get mouthy again, but the Sta...TROOPER said I had to go back to the Barracks to help with the investigation, then if needed, I can go to the hospital. Jennie, oh, she was decapitated at the scene, but Mom, you don't get it, I'm 'helping' the Troopers with....shut up? Ok. Sure. I'll call you again from the hospital. My left wrist is broken but I can still use the right. I have to go now, the Sta....shit, TROOPER is getting impatient. Could you call Jennie's parents for me? DRINKING? No, not much....ok, sorry Mom. Bye."*


----------



## lofu

Q5-TPR said:


> What ever it is, I want one!


A first gen leaf blower?


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> What ever it is, I want one!


My National Guard unit had one, it's a tear gas fogger, which is kind of like a gasoline driven leaf blower, but it emits a constant cloud of tear gas instead of air. They're better than tear gas grenades because the gas cloud can't be thrown back at you, and it will run as long as there is gasoline and tear gas liquid on-board. You just have to make sure that you're upwind of your targets.


----------



## pahapoika

Delta784 said:


> My National Guard unit had one, it's a tear gas fogger, which is kind of like a gasoline driven leaf blower, but it emits a constant cloud of tear gas instead of air. They're better than tear gas grenades because the gas cloud can't be thrown back at you, and it will run as long as there is gasoline and tear gas liquid on-board._* You just have to make sure that you're upwind of your targets*._


very important indeed. found that out the hard way in training


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> very important indeed. found that out the hard way in training


As one of my drill sergeants used to love to say, "Privates, the lessons you learn the hardest are the ones you remember the best".


----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## MetPolicePhotos

10.10.1974.South.Boston, Chicago Sun Times Archives.


----------



## Goose

Q5-TPR said:


> Its Captain Video!


I love how he's leaning back while using it too. It leaves no doubt that this was before modern firearms training and LIDAR.


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> Can you take a photo of said photo and post it here? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Note the classic wooden "batons" in Met's photo. They were AWESOME, you usualy only had to hit the shitbird once and down he went...not like those collapsable pieces of crap we're issued now. I was classically trained in the "Lamb" method way back in the day, and a lamb was what they turned into immediately after delivery, Oh the good ole days


----------



## Johnny Law

Mr Scribbles said:


> Note the classic wooden "batons" in Met's photo. They were AWESOME, you usualy only had to hit the shitbird once and down he went...not like those collapsable pieces of crap we're issued now. I was classically trained in the "Lamb" method way back in the day, and a lamb was what they turned into immediately after delivery, Oh the good ole days


 Another officer and I were assigned the task of cleaning out the supply closet and shit canning all the old equipment, taking it to the dump and "certifying" that it was thrown into a deep hole and covered by a bulldozer with earth.

I rescued an unused, still freshly lacquered and shiny stick from an ignominius end. I also kept my old, three foot long riot baton (made of some dense wood like maple or mahogany) and plan on mounting it on the wall at some point. For now, Mrs. Law likes the regular baton to be by the front door, "just in case".


----------



## Mr Scribbles

NICE! I still have mine (and a spare) in my shed, awaiting enshrinement in the man cave.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I just looked closely at this pic - I know everyone but the suit! Female dispatcher is still working, Lt Peter Quinn retired a few years ago NICEST guy... The guy in the hat was the supervisor that hired me!


Is it me, or does it look like the female is about to do something to the uniformed trooper?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kilvinsky

Johnny Law said:


> . For now, Mrs. Law likes the regular baton to be by the front door, "just in case".


So, it's DETATCHABLE?

I'm still convinced that the guy in the suit is/was an anchorman or reporter. He looks very familar and I was never with the State Police so I wouldn't know him from work at all.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times Archives. MA State Police @ Logan 1960s.


----------



## sdb29

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Chicago Sun Times Archives. MA State Police @ Logan 1960s.
> View attachment 828


I love the smartphone.


----------



## Guest

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Chicago Sun Times Archives. MA State Police @ Logan 1960s.
> View attachment 828


October 4th, 1960;

http://aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=19601004-0


----------



## RodneyFarva

does it have pong for a app?


----------



## ArchAngel2

Q5-TPR said:


> Beat me too it! I was going to say: that cell phone is friggin SWEET!


Don't you still have that same exact model Q5 ?


----------



## Kilvinsky

*"Yeah, I KNOW there's a boat here, but THAT one has the motor that WORKS. No, Eddie didn't even leave any oars. No, I DO NOT think this is funny. On top of it, this crazy pilot keeps saying he can take off again if Admiral Halsey will just give the go ahead. Yeah, I know he's nuts, but... Use THIS boat to tow the jet? Yeah Ok, how about...you know what...JUST BRING BACK THE OTHER FRIGGIN' BOAT FER KRISAKES!"*


----------



## sdb29

Kilvinsky said:


> *"Yeah, I KNOW there's a boat here, but THAT one has the motor that WORKS. No, Eddie didn't even leave any oars. No, I DO NOT think this is funny. On top of it, this crazy pilot keeps saying he can take off again if Admiral Halsey will just give the go ahead. Yeah, I know he's nuts, but... Use THIS boat to tow the jet? Yeah Ok, how about...you know what...JUST BRING BACK THE OTHER FRIGGIN' BOAT FER KRISAKES!"*


Hey Sarge?

Listen, I don't think anybody's looking. How about we broom this over to the Mets' side? I got Walter Matthau here with his bass boat. He says he'll tow this if we want him to.


----------



## RodneyFarva

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Chicago Sun Times Archives. MA State Police @ Logan 1960s.
> View attachment 828


no, no, no, sgt... i'll be out of here in a few minutes, i'll take that detail on the pike.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Just give him the directions and get this thing out of my tow zone! OR ELSE


----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Associated Press Archives (1961)


----------



## Kilvinsky

*I'm sorry I keep doing this. I'm compelled and I cannot help myself.*


----------



## Guest

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Associated Press Archives (1961)
> View attachment 858


Is it me, or is there something slightly disturbing about two guys smiling while one is pointing at something, while another is apparently lining up a shotgun at the same thing?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> Is it me, or is there something slightly disturbing about two guys smiling while one is pointing at something, while another is apparently lining up a shotgun at the same thing?


It ain't YOU brothah!


----------



## Deuce

Delta784 said:


> is there something slightly disturbing about two guys smiling while one is pointing at something, while another is apparently lining up a shotgun at the same thing?


Nope....


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Archives.1966.Boston


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm still thinking of a good one for this pic.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I swear I saw a great Dukakis joke on this picture. It was really good, but it's not showing up.

How about.....








_*"Ossifers, if youda just put me down, I'll show you I ken waaaaaaaaaaaalk all by my-hic-selp. Trush me. Why you gotta be so mean? Awe C'mon, lesh me go ya bullies! I'll takes ya ALL on if yesh got the balls. Where we gohne anywayz? Ken we shto-shto-shtop at a likka store, I'm thirst-hic-ty. Gotta tell ya though, it wuz the bessssst Meet and Greet EVAH! Yeah, I'm onnna job, why?"*_


----------



## sdb29

"OK Mr. Dukakis, listen closely. We're going to carry you to the rear of the podium, but then we're going to put you down. You have to walk up the stairs by yourself. And don't forget to smile and wave at the crowd while you're walking."

"Nooo! I don't want to President!"

Was it that one Kilv?

I pushed the wrong button a while ago and deleted it.

I also destroyed half of the former Soviet Union at the same time, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times Archives (1964)


----------



## HousingCop

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Chicago Sun Times Archives (1964)
> View attachment 939


*Hey Ke-mo sah-bee, my barrel is longer than yours.*


----------



## sdb29

The long promised merger of the MSP & Rangers has finally happened. 
The new agency must only decide on a uniform.


----------



## niteowl1970

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Chicago Sun Times Archives (1964)
> View attachment 939


Nowadays these hack reporters right out of college would of captioned the photo " *Two MSP Officers displaying their service revolvers." *


----------



## Kilvinsky

niteowl1970 said:


> Nowadays these hack reporters right out of college would of captioned the photo " *Two MSP Officers displaying their service revolvers." *


Uh, in this case, at least the REVOLVER part would be right!


----------



## BxDetSgt

That was what Dukakis proposed for the MSP winter uniform, to be more inclusive of all citizens (he also wanted a construction worker, a sailor, and an indian)


----------



## Guest

1967 - Quincy Patrolman Bill Muir checks out an MTA street car (Quincy Masonic Temple in the background)


----------



## Guest

1957 - Quincy Patrolman Francis Wigmore brings in an arrest.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

? PD. Arrested in beating of officers. Fred Guarell of Auburn, N.H. and Joseph Farina of Chelsea. Part of gang. (Boston Public Library Archives and Flickr.com)


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Qunicy 1933


----------



## k12kop

E


MetPolicePhotos said:


> ? PD. Arrested in beating of officers. Fred Guarell of Auburn, N.H. and Joseph Farina of Chelsea. Part of gang. (Boston Public Library Archives and Flickr.com)
> View attachment 966


Looks like the officer got some good shots in.........or the perp fell down the stairs on his way to booking.


----------



## Kilvinsky

_*In 1933, the Quincy Ferry Service made one of the first attempts to take cars as well as pedestrian passengers. They could take only one vehicle at a time and had to transport it dangling from a cable alongside the boat. The experiment was a dismal failure when car owners complained that change, luggage, gasoline and small children would fall out of the vehicles. The idea was abandonded within 9 months though in 2009, Deval Patrick asked Transportation Secretary Richard Davey to consider trying it again. Davey declined saying, "We just spent so much on those signs telling you how long it'll take you to get to the next exit and glitter, we've only got so much left for MY salary." The Governor agreed to wait until the next fiscal year.*_


----------



## cousteau

MetPolicePhotos said:


> ? PD. Arrested in beating of officers. Fred Guarell of Auburn, N.H. and Joseph Farina of Chelsea. Part of gang. (Boston Public Library Archives and Flickr.com)
> View attachment 966


Today, the harsh looks the perps are getting would be considered excessive force in Massachusetts.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Boston 1935


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Worcester 1964 presidential motorcade


----------



## Guest

Mid-late 1960's - Braintree PD "Rainbow Fleet"


----------



## Guest

Braintree PD (unknown date). Sergeant Ernie DeCross on the right was killed LOD in 1991:

http://www.odmp.org/officer/182-sergeant-ernest-james-decross


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> Braintree PD (unknown date). Sergeant Ernie DeCross on the right was killed LOD in 1991:
> 
> http://www.odmp.org/officer/182-sergeant-ernest-james-decross
> 
> View attachment 979


RIP Sgt Decross...


----------



## Kilvinsky

I believe (if I remember correctly) that's Lt. Dimico (sp?) pointing the revolver. Doesn't he look a bit like Dennis Farina? I would guess this picture was taken not long after BPD moved into the new station which has/had an indoor firing range. It was built about 1975 and this picture looks to be about that old.

Ernie was a hell of a guy as was his Dad who I was an Aux. with. His Dad and he were somewhat opposite. Sam was firey and as great a guy as he was, when mad, he could be a little scary. Ernie was easy going and just such a basically nice guy. When he and Lt. Greg Principe died on Middle St. chasing that lousy punk kid pretty much the whole town mourned. They were two of the finest men to ever work there.

Lt. Dimico's son had been on West Tisbury PD or Chilmark. Oh man, the memory does fade with time....

Nice find Delta. The rainbow fleet is something most folks at Braintree PD want to forget, but then again, it was phased out by roughly 1980 and there aren't that many guys left from that era.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> I believe (if I remember correctly) that's Lt. Dimico (sp?) pointing the revolver. Doesn't he look a bit like Dennis Farina? I would guess this picture was taken not long after BPD moved into the new station which has/had an indoor firing range. It was built about 1975 and this picture looks to be about that old.
> 
> Ernie was a hell of a guy as was his Dad who I was an Aux. with. His Dad and he were somewhat opposite. Sam was firey and as great a guy as he was, when mad, he could be a little scary. Ernie was easy going and just such a basically nice guy. When he and Lt. Greg Principe died on Middle St. chasing that lousy punk kid pretty much the whole town mourned. They were two of the finest men to ever work there.
> 
> Lt. Dimico's son had been on West Tisbury PD or Chilmark. Oh man, the memory does fade with time....
> 
> Nice find Delta. The rainbow fleet is something most folks at Braintree PD want to forget, but then again, it was phased out by roughly 1980 and there aren't that many guys left from that era.


Ernie's dad Sam was the auxiliary coordinator when I was on the Braintree Auxiliary....super nice guy, but from what I heard, he was a broken man after Ernie was killed. I can't say I blame him.

I've heard stories that the rainbow fleet was so that citizens would know which color cruiser was assigned to their neighborhood, so they could report any officers out of their area. That doesn't make sense, since I often get sent to areas of Quincy I haven't seen in ages when the priority calls start getting stacked.

Kilv, were you on BAPD when the Dianne DeVanna murder happened? I'm thinking about using that incident as a case study for school, and as I'm sure you know, the first officers on-scene that night were auxiliaries. I may have to pick your brain via PM.

Here's a trivia question for you.....when Braintree PD retired the rainbow fleet and went to blue & white cruisers, what was the motto on the sides of the cruisers?


----------



## niteowl1970

That Lt. Dimico looks like one tough mofo.


----------



## sdb29

Delta784 said:


> Here's a trivia question for you.....when Braintree PD retired the rainbow fleet and went to blue & white cruisers, what was the motto on the sides of the cruisers?


"Help at your fingertips"


----------



## fra444

Delta784 said:


> I've heard stories that the rainbow fleet was so that citizens would know which color cruiser was assigned to their neighborhood, so they could report any officers out of their area.* That doesn't make sense*, since I often get sent to areas of Quincy I haven't seen in ages when the priority calls start getting stacked.


Sure it makes perfect sense...
Citizen: That officer in the orange car cut me off!!!
Sgt. We know exactly who that is and we will take care of it!!!


----------



## sdb29

fra444 said:


> Sure it makes perfect sense...
> Citizen: That officer in the orange car cut me off!!!
> Sgt. We know exactly who that is and we will take care of it!!!


Fra didn't Fall River have numbers on the back doors of the cars at one time that took up the entire door panel and also on the trunk that took up the entire trunk lid?

I know Middleboro had a rainbow fleet for a while too. 
Must have been a 70's thang.


----------



## fra444

sdb29 said:


> Fra didn't Fall River have numbers on the back doors of the cars at one time that took up the entire door panel and also on the trunk that took up the entire trunk lid?


Absolutely sbd.... As rumor has it the numbers were that big so that citizens could identify the car so as to make it easier to make a complaint against the officer...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> Ernie's dad Sam was the auxiliary coordinator when I was on the Braintree Auxiliary....super nice guy, but from what I heard, he was a broken man after Ernie was killed. I can't say I blame him. *Yeah, he really was never the same from what I heard also. I think age was less a factor in his dying than heartbreak.*
> 
> I've heard stories that the rainbow fleet was so that citizens would know which color cruiser was assigned to their neighborhood, so they could report any officers out of their area. That doesn't make sense, since I often get sent to areas of Quincy I haven't seen in ages when the priority calls start getting stacked. *That was said to be one reason, the other was so the neighborhood could get to know the cars for community policing stuff. We all know it was more for complaints than compliments.*
> 
> Kilv, were you on BAPD when the Dianne DeVanna murder happened? I'm thinking about using that incident as a case study for school, and as I'm sure you know, the first officers on-scene that night were auxiliaries. I may have to pick your brain via PM.* It was JUST before my time. But the two who responded were, hell I'll use their names, Gary Miller and Walter Shaw. Walter never talked about it, kind of a quiet guy anyway. Gary did mention that once the little girl was taken away in the ambulance, Dad came close to being next. Gary is somewhere in NH (he was on TV a few years ago), Walter had been working at Pond Meadow Park but where he is now, I have no idea.*
> 
> Here's a trivia question for you.....when Braintree PD retired the rainbow fleet and went to blue & white cruisers, what was the motto on the sides of the cruisers?


I was beaten to the punch on the trivia question. Just as well, I was drawing a total blank! Help at your fingertips WAS in use during the rainbow fleet days. It replaced, "Helping Our Citizens In A Colorful Way!"


----------



## Kilvinsky

If you look close, you can see that the bays for the Fire Department seem empty. I can picture a couple of jakes across the street talking: "Well, we HAD to move the engines, what if we got a call?" "Yeah, the damn cops took 20 minutes to get the cars lined up, it would take an hour to get them moved if we had to get out." "Yeah, cops are dumb."

I got to ride in the back of one of those suckers when I was a kid after being bitten by a neighbor's dog. It was more fun though when Dad came around and gave us kids rides around the neighborhood.


----------



## Guest

The DeVanna murder happened during "Town Takeover". Remember that?

That was such a savage crime, people like us still remember it to this day;

http://devannacenter.org/

Some people brag about how tough their academies were, blah, blah, but NOTHING could have prepared those 2 auxiliary officers for the Hell that they walked into that night.

http://www.wickedlocal.com/braintree/news/opinions/x563239113#axzz26VlFPMQG


----------



## Kilvinsky

I made my first felony arrest on a town takeover. Armed Robbery of a Photomat at King's Plaza. Most cooperative suspect I've EVER encountered. We got him at 5 Corners. Spontaneous Utterances galore. It was awesome.

How many of you kids out there are saying: Photomat? King's Plaza? WTF?


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> If you look close, you can see that the bays for the Fire Department seem empty. I can picture a couple of jakes across the street talking: "Well, we HAD to move the engines, what if we got a call?" "Yeah, the damn cops took 20 minutes to get the cars lined up, it would take an hour to get them moved if we had to get out." "Yeah, cops are dumb."
> 
> I got to ride in the back of one of those suckers when I was a kid after being bitten by a neighbor's dog. It was more fun though when Dad came around and gave us kids rides around the neighborhood.


The officer next to the brown cruiser on the left is Charlie MacDonald, who was friends with my dad and also one of the people who got me interested in police work. He died suddenly back in the early 80's, very unexpectedly. His daughter just friended me on Facebook after I mentioned how influential her dad was on me.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times/ebay stores







1977 Braintree Police "help at your fingertips"


----------



## Kilvinsky

Charlie was a FANTASTIC guy. I worked McDonald's one night and he dropped by, invited me in to sit in the cruiser and (maybe because of MY Dad) talked to me like almost an equal as opposed to a 20 yo special. I got out of that car and floated above McD's until the end of the detail. That was especially an honor since he was known as not being a big fan of specials overall, yet he had class when dealing with people.

The ptl. and sgt. look familiar, but I'm at a loss for names. It was so long ago. Funny, I can't help but wonder how many members on this site weren't even born when this photo was taken.

S7, was and still is the supervisor (well, 817 now).


----------



## Guest

1979 - John Wayne Gacy's house is torn down.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> The ptl. and sgt. look familiar, but I'm at a loss for names. It was so long ago. Funny, I can't help but wonder how many members on this site weren't even born when this photo was taken.


I'm almost certain the patrolman on the left is Tom Tierney, who worked for something like 4-5 different CS police departments before he finally settled in Quincy, where he retired as a sergeant about 7-8 years ago.

BTW...you gotta love the cigar in the sergeant's left hand.


----------



## Kilvinsky

You mention cigar and, I could be WAY off, but the name Lenny Torey suddenly hit me. I think it may have been him. I really got to get my Dad over here to see some of these pics.

The John Wayne Gacy House being torn down, must have been a very happy day for the neighborhood and I can almost hear various realtors discussing the issue:

"Yeah, it had to go, how the hell do you move THAT?"
"Easy, lots of folks like stuff like that. Don't you watch haunted house movies?"
"You're kind of sick, aren't you?"
"Yeah, maybe, but with what I could charge for that place to some thrill seeker, I'd put you ALL to shame."
"He's right, plus, anyone who would want it for those reasons is sicker than him, AND isn't making money."
"Unless they start charging people for tours in a few years. Lizzie Borden house anyone?"
"Oh yeah. Shit."


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> You mention cigar and, I could be WAY off, but the name Lenny Torey suddenly hit me. I think it may have been him. I really got to get my Dad over here to see some of these pics.
> 
> The John Wayne Gacy House being torn down, must have been a very happy day for the neighborhood and I can almost hear various realtors discussing the issue:
> 
> "Yeah, it had to go, how the hell do you move THAT?"
> "Easy, lots of folks like stuff like that. Don't you watch haunted house movies?"
> "You're kind of sick, aren't you?"
> "Yeah, maybe, but with what I could charge for that place to some thrill seeker, I'd put you ALL to shame."
> "He's right, plus, anyone who would want it for those reasons is sicker than him, AND isn't making money."
> "Unless they start charging people for tours in a few years. Lizzie Borden house anyone?"
> "Oh yeah. Shit."


Hard to tell at that angle, but I think it might be Lenny Torrey. He was a lieutenant when I was with Braintree Auxiliary.

Didn't he get shot at the Shaffer Pharmacy robbery at 5 Corners?


----------



## Kilvinsky

yup. That night, I went for a walk. Thought of heading down to the pharmacy and buying a MAD or something but ended up going down and roaming the Plaza. As I left the Plaza headed for 5 corners I see Quincy cruisers SCREAMING up Granite St. and couldn't help but wonder what the hell they were racing up Granite for. When I bumped into a couple of friends from the neighborhood they told me what had happened. When I got up to 5 Corners, it was a mess so needless to say, I kept my distance, but I DID stay to observes the scene.

Bob Devin was shot at the Suisse Chalet. Both were within a year or so of each other.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> yup. That night, I went for a walk. Thought of heading down to the pharmacy and buying a MAD or something but ended up going down and roaming the Plaza. As I left the Plaza headed for 5 corners I see Quincy cruisers SCREAMING up Granite St. and couldn't help but wonder what the hell they were racing up Granite for. When I bumped into a couple of friends from the neighborhood they told me what had happened. When I got up to 5 Corners, it was a mess so needless to say, I kept my distance, but I DID stay to observes the scene.
> 
> Bob Devin was shot at the Suisse Chalet. Both were within a year or so of each other.


http://www.wickedlocal.com/braintree/news/opinions/x563238573#axzz26nBzJ1bU

I think after the Susse Chalet robbery is when they started hiring a detail at night, which I believe continues to this date with the Motel 6 that's there now.


----------



## Kilvinsky

In reading the 'Wicked Local" item, I could see that report was VERY well written and shows what a tough SOB he was. Another one of the GOOD guys.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> In reading the 'Wicked Local" item, I could see that report was VERY well written and shows what a tough SOB he was. Another one of the GOOD guys.


That article also brought back some memories, such as Dailey's Farm Stand and Bella's Restaurant. Officers Ciolek and Donoughue both later sued the department over being denied appointment as special officers to work details after their retirements.


----------



## Guest

I've confirmed that the patrolman is Tom Tierney, and the sergeant is Lenny Torrey.

Tom went from Braintree to Norwood to the MDC to Quincy. When I asked him what political juice he had to get 3 CS laterals, he just laughed.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I drank behind Daily's from time to time and before that it was a cool thing when we were old enough to walk down there and buy fruit.

When you hear CEMENT HEAD, what do you think of...without actually typing it here?!?


----------



## Guest

1957 - Quincy Sergeant James Mullin uses a new 2-way radio. We still use the same hat & breast badge designs.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Newsreel Narrator:* "Here we see Sgt. Mullin of the Quincy Police waiting for a call. Yeah, Sgt. Mullin has been on the job quite awhile and started before telephones were even in use. You'll have to forgive him for being a little confused."










Or.....

"Remember kids, cell phone use while driving is ILLEGAL. If you want to make a call, pull over to the side of the road like Sgt. Mullin of the Quincy Police has, and keep everyone safe."

or.....

*from speaker:* "...and don't forget the milk this time, you forgot it last time and the poor cat had to starve. And remember to pick my mother up at the hair salon. She's due to spend a few days with us while her house is being fumagated. I told her you'd fix her breakfast tomorrow. Did you take my laundry to the cleaners like I told you to? Well? Oh, your brother was by this morning, when is that bum going to get a job? And further more......"


----------



## k12kop

And now you see why Sgt Mullin prefers to pull double shifts.


----------



## Guest

Quincy PD - 1975

Not sure what's going on here, other than changing a tire, but I remember the "Scout Jeeps" shown in the picture. They were issued to officers who normally walked a foot beat (there were TONS of walking beats in the 60's-70's) to give them greater mobility.

They had all the amenities of a hockey penalty box, but extended the range of a walking officer quite a bit, even with a 50mph top speed. Sector cruisers were still police-package sedans.


----------



## Guest

1986 - Metropolitan Police

Officer George Borey surveys a crash scene.


----------



## Guest

1991 - Capitol Police (RIP), MSP, RMV Police (RIP) and unknown.

Governor Bill Weld greets members of various MA PD's.


----------



## OfficerObie59

A little further down the South Shore, Plymouth has quite a few historic photos posted on the PD's website: http://plymouthpolice.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=9

Apparently they still busted chops 72 years ago, from a 1940 Association yearbook:









Can you spot the Masscops member in the photo from this 1990 range qual? I betcha he can...










For you canine guys...

Caption: "Ptl. Donald Ward w/ K-9 Rommel circa 1973"

Woof.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I can't get MY dog to drink from the doggie bubblah at Stoddard Neck and this guy gets his to drink from a PEOPLE bubblah? WTF? My dog would make a lousy police dog unless we were hunting fugitive rabbits.


----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## PBC FL Cop

Delta784 said:


> 1991 - Capitol Police (RIP), MSP, RMV Police (RIP) and unknown.
> 
> Governor Bill Weld greets members of various MA PD's.
> 
> View attachment 1071


Right before he merged them all and pissed everyone off


----------



## Kilvinsky

I could see the Capitol with the Mets and _maybe_ the Registry with the State, but I drew the line there. Too bad MY influence was ignored, as usual. I tell ya, if the people running this country would only listen to ME......

I just like to think all the radio issues were finally solved.

Who else here remembers that oh so brief period where there were some ALL WHITE MSP cruisers???


----------



## Kilvinsky

Obie, that link was amazing. I couldn't get over how many photos there were. Someone is doing a nice job keeping the history of the department going.


----------



## BxDetSgt

That merger was such a shit show. The badge bunnies were quite confused for the next few years. Never understood why so many Troopers had the initials RT.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Delta784 said:


> 1991 - Capitol Police (RIP), MSP, RMV Police (RIP) and unknown.
> 
> Governor Bill Weld greets members of various MA PD's.
> 
> View attachment 1071


Per the back side of the photo on ebay: Howie Croxton (MCP), William Cederquist (MSP) Gary Cedarquist (RMV) (they are brothers)and Joe Scuziano (MDC)


----------



## Guest

January 1965 (my mother was pregnant with me at the time) - Quincy PD Patrolmen Daniel Lyon (L) and John Mulligan (R) at the scene of a bank robbery where $100,000 was stolen.

Mulligan retired as a lieutenant before I got on, but I met him at several social events over the years....those who worked for him raved about him.


----------



## Kilvinsky

The major difference between a "LEADER" and a "BOSS". Anyone can be a boss and are either soon forgotten or forever hated. Only leaders are remembered fondly and celebrated.

I can think of two people at my job who will be forever hated long after they leave (if that ever happens).

I recall a friend of mine getting on a job southwest of Boston. One of his first nights on, his training officer took him to the cemetary where the former chief was buried. The exited the car, approached the grave and the TO SPIT right on the grave. "That's what I think of HIM!" He then went on to tell the guy how lucky he was to have missed that chief's admin.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*"You locked the keys in the car again, didn't you?" "Uh, yeah, kinda, BUT, it's snowing and I....ah shit."*

Sorry Bruce, I HAD to. You don't understand these urges inside of me......


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> *"You locked the keys in the car again, didn't you?" "Uh, yeah, kinda, BUT, it's snowing and I....ah shit."*
> 
> Sorry Bruce, I HAD to. You don't understand these urges inside of me......


I once locked the keys in the cruiser (before they were keyed alike) with the engine running and a prisoner in the back.


----------



## Kilvinsky

No prisoner, but yeah, I did it too. I was on an alarm call. Had just cleared and the alarm came in again. The shift was essentially over so to say the least, I was NOT a happy camper. I got out of the car, threw the door shut (not a slam for a change) and stormed towards the building, keys in hand, ah, but NOT the cruiser keys which I suddenly realized about 10 steps from the car. I had to wait for the DAY shift to bring a spare set down because for reasons unknown, we've NEVER had all the cars keyed the same!


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> No prisoner, but yeah, I did it too. I was on an alarm call. Had just cleared and the alarm came in again. The shift was essentially over so to say the least, I was NOT a happy camper. I got out of the car, threw the door shut (not a slam for a change) and stormed towards the building, keys in hand, ah, but NOT the cruiser keys which I suddenly realized about 10 steps from the car. I had to wait for the DAY shift to bring a spare set down because for reasons unknown, we've NEVER had all the cars keyed the same!


Before ours were keyed alike (one of the best things we ever did), it sucked when you got home (it seemed like it was always after a last half) and the phone rang, with the desk sergeant asking if you took the cruiser key home. You had to go back to the station, which really sucked, as you had to be back in for a first half in less than 8 hours (first/last schedule).

Now, I carry 2 cruiser keys...one for the ignition, and the other is on a ring with my entry fob, a long handcuff key, and the key to the gates at Faxon Park. Once I turn on the cruiser, I leave it running....when I get out, I engage the gearshift lock and lock the doors with the engine running.


----------



## grn3charlie

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Per the back side of the photo on ebay: Howie Croxton (MCP), William Cederquist (MSP) Gary Cedarquist (RMV) (they are brothers)and Joe Scuziano (MDC)


OMG, I can't believe I did not recognize Joe Scunziano. He was my platoon Sgt. for a time and then my First Sgt. Good guy. He had been promoted out of my unit but made sure to be at the airport when we shipped out for Bosnia.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Goose

MetPolicePhotos said:


> View attachment 1185


Holy crap, is that Castro? He's got a cigar...


----------



## sdb29

frank said:


> Holy crap, is that Castro? He's got a cigar...


No it's actually Gabe Kapler.

Welcome back!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Nope, it's Fidel allright, and I wonder what the dear leader would think about one of his idols smoking around American youth? Or any of the other Libs for that matter!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Thoughts- Left to Right:

"I am NOT happy about this BULLSHIT. This commie pile of crap shouldn't even BE here, never mind trying to brainwash these people."

"I'm not happy. I wonder if I look like I'm not happy. I think I do. Whatever, I'm going along with my boss on this one."

"That blond in the third row is sure pretty. I think I'm smitten. Sigh. I'm so damn bored and tired. When will this idiot shut up so I can go home?"

"Hmmm, this guy in interesting. I can't say I like his politics, but this is a rather interesting story."

*Fidel:* "So, first we ran up to the palace of President Batista and we find he's not even there. So we go in and find his dining room all set for dinner. His montuno is sitting already dished out for his guests. I try the first bowl and I say, 'Aye ya ya, this is muy caliente.' Then I try the next and say, 'Se formo, this is muy frio.' THEN, I try Batista's and say, 'Juntos pero no revueltos, Esto es justo!' which means, I liked it. Then we went up to the luxurious bed rooms and...."


----------



## k12kop

I'm digging on the old salt campaign ribbons on the Capt. Looks like he may be wearing jump wings also, Ssgt looks like he might be wearing some fruit salad too.


----------



## dano448

They all look thrilled to be there!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Flickr.com Boston Public Library Archives


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Kilvinsky

Here we see the first two attempts by my department to have an air wing to cover the entire campus as well as properties beyond the local area.

To this day, no other attempts have been made.

It should be noted that both pilots and observers walked away with minor cuts and bruises yet with egos that were D.O.A.

The guy in the bottom picture with the white shirt on the Officer's left: "Yeah, sure take your damn picture, but it's MY garage!" Then the deep pockets of the university sucked him in and his heirs now own Dover.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times Archives via ebay.
MDC Police 1947 Officer Pettingill


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times Archives via ebay.
MDC Police 1947 Officer Pettingill
View attachment 1272


----------



## Kilvinsky

*"Ok, let's see if I got this straight; this little thing goes in here but round end or flat end first? Hmmm, no, NOT in the long part, in the spinny part in one of those holes. But which hole? Dammit, it was so easy when we used flintlocks, this shit is for the birds."*


----------



## Kilvinsky

Let me go on record as saying that in truth I have NOTHING but the highest regard for those who came before me and have a special fondness for the Mets, but I'm sorry, I see pictures and I get stupid. Forgive me I cannot help myself!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Did he get that bullet from his shirt pocket?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Mr Scribbles said:


> Did he get that bullet from his shirt pocket?


No silly, there's a whole bunch on the table all lined up!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun times Archives, Somerville 1985


----------



## HousingCop

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Chicago Sun times Archives, Somerville 1985
> View attachment 1317


*Hey, .......where do you fill up the Co2 cartridge on this AirSoft Shotgun?*


----------



## sdb29

A 1973 Ford Galaxie 500 behind the old New Bedford HQ Garage.The uniformed guy is Tacky Pragana. He's 87 years old now, and looks the same as he does in the picture. Rides a Harley unless there's snow on the ground and is the volunteer manager of the department gym. He can still kick most of our asses and not break a sweat.


----------



## sdb29

The front of the old New Bedford HQ on Spring St in 1974 or 1975.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## grn3charlie

mtc said:


> That looks suspiciously like Morrissey Blvd


Ya mean Morrisey Lake? Never fails every heavy rain.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times Archives via Ebay..Metropolitan Police 1957 Charles River


----------



## Mr Scribbles

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Chicago Sun Times Archives via Ebay..Metropolitan Police 1957 Charles River
> View attachment 1565


 "sixteen,seventeen,eighteen...wait I got that one already, where was I oh F it!"
A Metropolitan Police Officer is pictured here during the Commission's annual seagull count


----------



## michaelbos

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Chicago Sun Times Archives (1964)
> View attachment 939


 That is just plain COOL


----------



## Kilvinsky

Mr. Scribbles' contribution is AWESOME, but I cannot hold back......

"Let's see, he jumped and hit the ice. If I can keep my mouth shut and no one else notices, he JUST might sink below that ice until at least the end of my shift....."


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Det. Joe McCain and Sgt. Morse at Revere Beach MDC 1968 (Chicago Sun Archives, via ebay)


----------



## Irishpride

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Det. Joe McCain and Sgt. Morse at Revere Beach MDC 1968 (Chicago Sun Archives, via ebay)
> View attachment 1586


Black and white photos can even make taking a lunch order look cool


----------



## PBC FL Cop




----------



## Guest

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Det. Joe McCain and Sgt. Morse at Revere Beach MDC 1968 (Chicago Sun Archives, via ebay)
> View attachment 1586


Didn't Detective McCain get shot in the line of duty in the 80's?


----------



## Kilvinsky

PBC FL Cop said:


> View attachment 1587


The department name isn't legible on the side. What agency is that? Worcester maybe?


----------



## niteowl1970

Kilvinsky said:


> The department name isn't legible on the side. What agency is that? Worcester maybe?


It looks like a Northampton cruiser

.


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> Didn't Detective McCain get shot in the line of duty in the 80's?


Yes. He was an MDC cop; his son is (Joe Jr.) is a Sergeant with Somerville PD.

http://www.amazon.com/Legends-Winter-Hill-McCain-Detective/dp/1400050766/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353972281&sr=8-1&keywords=joe mccain

I haven't gotten the book yet since I have a never-ending pile to make it through first, but it is on the list.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Kilvinsky said:


> The department name isn't legible on the side. What agency is that? Worcester maybe?


Its an older Worcester Police cruiser.


----------



## Deuce

Comfy bench seats that made one slide to the other side of the car in, tight turns.. Good ride, except for the loud ass siren wailing over your head.... I think I wheeled #50 for a lil bit before the CV.. sigh.......


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Deuce said:


> except for the loud ass siren wailing over your head


Thanks OSHA...


----------



## sdb29

Deuce said:


> Comfy bench seats that made one slide to the other side of the car in, tight turns.. Good ride, except for the loud ass siren wailing over your head.... I think I wheeled #50 for a lil bit before the CV.. sigh.......


Fast as a mofo, too. 
I think there's a whole generation of us with hearing loss from those overhead sirens.
Or maybe it was the Oingo Boingo concerts.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Deuce said:


> Comfy bench seats that made one slide to the other side of the car in, tight turns.. Good ride, except for the loud ass siren wailing over your head.... I think I wheeled #50 for a lil bit before the CV.. sigh.......


Ah, the days of the bench seats, when it was far more comfortable to work the overnight. Damn consoles suck.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Here's a historic photo from my OWN collection. I know a few will recognize the two fine looking gentlemen in this photo.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> Here's a historic photo from my OWN collection. I know a few will recognize the two fine looking gentlemen in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 1605


You got me.....what department?


----------



## grn3charlie

UMASS Boston?


----------



## kwflatbed

Further south, like Brockton ??


----------



## Kilvinsky

Massasoit Community College sometime in the mid 80s. On the left is Tom Finnegan, then sergeant and John Ward who, from what I've heard, essentially MADE that department. Two great guys.

25 points to KW!


----------



## grn3charlie

I think that we are both wrong. I zoomed in on the pic and it looks like it says Harvard at the top of the seal on the car door.


----------



## grn3charlie

Shit. I got interrupted will typing and sent it after. Only to look like a big dope.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> About 15 years ago I went to a massive brawl out at The Tent at Marina Bay....the best shot I got in that night was on one of my sergeants on a backswing when I didn't know he was behind me. I never told him until after he retired, and then he just laughed about it. He wasn't laughing that night.


So, that post goes back a few months, but in rereading it I gotta relate a similar event we had a few weeks back. A guy was going berzerk and after a stand off, a brief foot chase and a bit of a tussle, he was subdued by our guys. Seems he may have partaken in an illegal substance, but that's secondary.

As the boys fough with him, one of them figured a strike to his leg with a baton might help. He raised the ASP and brought it down. At that same moment, one of the other guys FLIPPED the suspect over a bit, thus removing the target from the path of the ASP but leaving his own leg exposed.

The 'victim' was out of work for a week. The 'suspect' was subdued with little other effort. The striking officer has take a HUGE amount of crap, good naturedly I might add.


----------



## Kilvinsky

grn3charlie said:


> Shit. I got interrupted will typing and sent it after. Only to look like a big dope.


I would NEVER call you a BIG dope!


----------



## Goose

grn3charlie said:


> I think that we are both wrong. I zoomed in on the pic and it looks like it says Harvard at the top of the seal on the car door.


You might want to call your eye doctor and schedule an appointment...I looked at the pic and it looks like Massasoit to me.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Kilvinsky

The look on the officer holding the gun SCREAMS for a sarcastic caption, but *I'M* rushing off to work so.....


----------



## sdb29

MetPolicePhotos said:


> View attachment 1621


"Yes O'Brien, someday all coppers will carry weapons much like this one instead of the .32 Police Positive revolver you have now. And ladies will become policemen too, dress like you, and walk the beat beside you.
But that's all a long way off lad. Now lets duck in to O'Leary's after roll call for a taste, shall we? It'll keep the chill off for the rest of the night."


----------



## Kilvinsky

Picture them being campus cops.

"Did you get caught with THIS? I'm a little surprised at you. Don't you know we work in a nice safe bubble where violent crime does not happen? Where criminals respect property lines and would never harm a student and students all respect each other? Really, this is disappointing. Now, let's get to investigating that panty raid we heard some scuttlebutt about. A gun....sheesh, you're really out there Jackson, a dangerous man."


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Kilvinsky

*For all who've seen "Naked Gun" or who find "Killer Queen" a really irritating song.......*
*







*


----------



## Goose

MetPolicePhotos said:


> View attachment 1651


Looks like he's wearing a jetpack...with cannelures.


----------



## Guest

Ya got me, coppers!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

That photo makes me think of how it must have been in the OLD days. (Yea, I would guess that pic is from the mid to late 70s-not THAT old) Just yesterday I was visiting my folks and we sort of watched an old Boston Blackie movie. In one scene the suspected killer has climbed out the 2nd floor window and down to a car. The Inspector walks in, sees the open window runs over and as the car speeds off, he fires two rounds! REALLY?!?!

Anyone recall the scene in "It's a Wonderful Life" where George has just socked Bert the Cop and as he runs down the crowded street, Bert fires at least ONE shot at him?

Wow, today you have to almost be dying due to wounds to justify shooting anyone, back then, the mere threat was enough to plug someone. Yeah, it was the movies, but no doubt there was SOME truth to it.


----------



## Guest

It just occurred to me that the suspect in the last picture I posted looks like Mitt Romney.


----------



## Kilvinsky

"Police from Quincy and surrounding departments recently cornered Mitt Romney in an ally. According to QPD spokesman Officer P. O'Leese, 'He let us down, he really did. We don't feel he tried hard enough and we just wanted to let him know that. No hard feelings mind you, but, well....'"


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

MDC Police, Fells/Medford 1930s/Chicago Sun Archives/ebay


----------



## BxDetSgt

All right boyos..the chief wants all the horses to wear these, now let me figure out what goes where, hmmmm


----------



## 7costanza

James Cagneys vioce would go great with most of those pics. Delta, I think that IS Mitt....that must have been right after he killed that woman.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun times Archives via Ebay. MDC Officer Scannell, Blue Hills 1968


----------



## BxDetSgt

He wants me to put that thing on my horse? Wait until his wife finds it in the back seat. [email protected]^ you chief.


----------



## sdb29

This was one of our 1987 or 1988 Chevy Impalas.

The picture is pretty blurry, but so is my memory of the late 1980's.


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> View attachment 1712
> The picture is pretty blurry, but so is my memory of the late 1980's.


So is my uncorrected reading vision these days.

I need some Fenway Park lighting and 8-power cheaters to read OLN's.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Archives 1983/Ebay. MDC Officer Goia, Revere Beach 1983


----------



## Guest

She seems a lot more pleased with it than her partner;


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Stoneham, State and MDC in 1962


----------



## Kilvinsky

*1962: Local police prepare for the annual Filene's Basement Bridal sale.*


----------



## grn3charlie

Kilvinsky said:


> *1962: Local police prepare for the annual Filene's Basement Bridal sale.*


Now that's one duty that just screams "Hazardous duty pay"


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Archives 1928 @ Boston: BPD, MSP and MDC.


----------



## sdb29

1974 Plymouth New Bedford PD


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Large Local University facing near dire financial stress to replace sinking fleet of campus safety patrol vehicles with new USED cruisers! Here's the first to arrive!*

*Campus security officers complain, told, "OH, SHUT UP, and be glad you have a former Lt. Col. who can get you such cool rides!" *

*A 1971 Yugo is in transit.........a new Transit is already part of the fleet.*

*







*


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## BxDetSgt

how did his hair stay so perfect?


----------



## Kilvinsky

BxDetSgt said:


> how did his hair stay so perfect?


Look close, it's MAYHEM!


----------



## Goose

BxDetSgt said:


> how did his hair stay so perfect?


OMG, he's not wearing his hat!!!


----------



## niteowl1970

frank said:


> OMG, he's not wearing his hat!!!


He was subsequently reprimanded and the media published his salary.


----------



## NEPS

Deuce said:


> Comfy bench seats that made one slide to the other side of the car in, tight turns


Yeah, especially when some neat freak moron applied Armor All to the bench, the floor mat, the accelerator pedal, the brake pedal, the dashboard, and every other f'n surface in what became a mobile law enforcement skating rink. Ever have the old fashioned mobile radar unit slide across the dash and wedge itself into the steering wheel when you had the thing cranked over into a hard right turn?

That would not be an easy crash to explain in a "Dear Chief"...


----------



## NEPS

Delta784 said:


> I once locked the keys in the cruiser (before they were keyed alike) with the engine running and a prisoner in the back.


Ditto.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Chicago Sun Times Archives/Ebay


----------



## Kilvinsky

*You're RIGHT, Eddie, there's about 30 of them under there. I tell ya, these streetbums get better at finding places to sleep everyday! And the Cambridge and Boston cops thought they were doing a bang up job getting rid of them, they just sent 'em to US!*


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Revere Beach Station, 1960s: Commit No Nuisance!!!


----------



## topcop14

NEPS said:


> Ever have the old fashioned mobile radar unit slide across the dash and wedge itself into the steering wheel when you had the thing cranked over into a hard right turn?
> 
> That would not be an easy crash to explain in a "Dear Chief"...


Nope but I have had the lap top swing and jam into the steering wheel on a couple of times. Not fun !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

topcop14 said:


> Nope but I have had the lap top swing and jam into the steering wheel on a couple of times. Not fun !!!!!!!!


or when you take a corner thinking it's locked and it slams into your elbow. OUCH.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

View attachment 2009


----------



## HousingCop

*Is that a Mount Prospect IL Police car on the right? I hear you can buy the old ones at an auction. *


----------



## k12kop

They got cop tires, cop bumpers and where made before catalytic converters so they run great on leaded gas.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

They come equiped with S.C.M.O.D.S!


----------



## Kilvinsky

State; County; Municipal Offender Data System.

Wrigley Field, 1060 West Addison Street, Chicago, Ill.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## BxDetSgt

This mall has everything...


----------



## Kilvinsky

MetPolicePhotos said:


> View attachment 2023


I recall right after the 'merge' seeing a fleet of all white cars with MSP decals on the side. I curse that day since I didn't have a camera handy.

I put 'merge' in quotes since it was more of a swallowing than a merge. Nothing like taking your driver's test from a uniformed man with a gun.

"Take this left."
"YES SIR!"

Very cool uniforms too. With all due respect to the MSP, DAMN YOU WELD!


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> I recall right after the 'merge' seeing a fleet of all white cars with MSP decals on the side. I curse that day since I didn't have a camera handy.
> 
> I put 'merge' in quotes since it was more of a swallowing than a merge. Nothing like taking your driver's test from a uniformed man with a gun.
> 
> "Take this left."
> "YES SIR!"
> 
> Very cool uniforms too. With all due respect to the MSP, DAMN YOU WELD!


I was offered, and accepted, the RMV Police job back in 1990, but then all hiring was frozen when the merger bill was filed. I was a BHA cop at the time, but HUD funding was cut and layoff rumors were circulating.


----------



## sdb29

Delta784 said:


> I was offered, and accepted, the RMV Police job back in 1990, but then all hiring was frozen when the merger bill was filed. I was a BHA cop at the time, but HUD funding was cut and layoff rumors were circulating.


So there was a possibility you could have been a Registry cop and then merged into the MSP. and all these years later after Al Gore invented the Internet, what would your screen name on Mass cops been instead of Delta 784?


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> So there was a possibility you could have been a Registry cop and then merged into the MSP. and all these years later after Al Gore invented the Internet, what would your screen name on Mass cops been instead of Delta 784?


I still would have gone to my current job, so it would be the same, even though I'm now Delta 783 (re-districted the sectors a few years ago).


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> I was offered, and accepted, the RMV Police job back in 1990, but then all hiring was frozen when the merger bill was filed. I was a BHA cop at the time, but HUD funding was cut and layoff rumors were circulating.


There you have a WORST CASE SCENARIO if there ever was one. I went to the academy with a guy from Southbridge who's only goal in life was to be a Registry cop. He graduated and within a couple of years, BANGO, he was RMV.


----------



## BxDetSgt

And all the troopers of a certain age had the initials R.T. for a while...


----------



## Guest

BxDetSgt said:


> And all the troopers of a certain age had the initials R.T. for a while...


That was ridiculous.


----------



## BxDetSgt

The whole thing was retarded


----------



## niteowl1970

BxDetSgt said:


> This mall has everything...


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> There you have a WORST CASE SCENARIO if there ever was one. I went to the academy with a guy from Southbridge who's only goal in life was to be a Registry cop. He graduated and within a couple of years, BANGO, he was RMV.


I actually had zero desire to be a Registry cop (traffic enforcement has never been my thing, and giving road tests to angst-ridden teenagers isn't my idea of fun, either), but according to the rumors, I was getting laid-off from the BHA yesterday (I never was), so I was looking for a more stable job. I had taken the RMV exam before BHA hired me, back when I applied for/tested for EVERY police job under the sun.

When I was a BHA cop, the Registry Police would come into Roxbury and Mattapan to hammer traffic enforcement, so the Boston cops wouldn't have to worry about it. When the traffic docket at Roxbury or West Roxbury Court was 5+ pages, you knew the Registry cops had been out.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I remember some badge bunny telling me about the closing ceremony at the Fells MDC station. I just remember no one was happy with the whole thing. Too much drama from all sides, and now it seems all but forgotten.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

MDC Police with Pres. Eisenhower visiting Boston, BPL Archives, Leslie Jones Photo


----------



## USAF286

http://thechive.com/2014/10/04/boston-police-department-photos-from-the-1930s-are-awesome-40-photos/


----------



## GMACK24

Stoneham disaster drill in 96....


----------

